#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Песни скитальцев / Songs of the Wanderers

## Евгений Шпагин

От себя: Данную постановку смотрел лет 7 или 8 назад и она меня очень сильно зацепила... Целый час я не мог оторваться от увиденного и услышанного, еле дышал и практически не моргал боясь спугнуть пойманное ощущение однонаправленного созерцания... Одним словом происходящее на сцене чистейшая медитация, хоть и не является учением в традиционном виде... А кто сказал что учение может быть только в виде текстов, а не образов или звуков?

Описание: «Первый звук, который вы слышите, это звук воды, льющейся в глубине сцены, но как только ваши глаза привыкают к тусклому свету софитов, вы понимаете, что этот звук, на самом деле создает поток сыплющегося риса, падающего на голову буддийского монаха. Его глаза закрыты, его руки сжаты. Он стоит неподвижно у края сцены, а рис у его ног образует постоянно растущий холмик. Зернышки риса отскакивают от его головы и плеч, как брызги фонтана. Он, - утверждает Лин Хвай-мин,- человеческие песочные часы. А вокруг него странники – люди, ищущие духовного просветления, - исполняют ритуальный танец, который отражает последовательный, мучительный путь духовного развития».

Желаю всем наслаждения, ярких образов и постижения...

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1989898

P.S. Если у кого-то будут проблемы со скачиванием, дайте знать - размещу на облаке...

----------

Chhyu Dorje (23.10.2015), Андрей П. (27.10.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

Посмотрел вчера, честно сказать, символизм образов и танцевальных движений уловить не смог, вероятно, у меня нет понимания культурного контекста. Сам же танец понравился, мастерство танцоров на высоте.
Однако, как бы не были выверены, грациозны и текучи их движения, это все меркло, превращалось в суетливое копошение, стоило только бросить взгляд на неподвижную фигуру практикующего сосредоточенность монаха. Непревзойденное величие этой простой и элементарной позы отчетливо бросалось в глаза.

Сразу же вспомнились слова дзен-мастера Кодо Саваки:



> _Дзадзен странная вещь: когда ты сидишь, тебе абсолютно не кажется, что это что-то особенно хорошее. Но для взгляда снаружи нет ничего более благородного. С другими вещами это наоборот: глядя объективно, в этом нет ничего особенного, только ты сам считаешь это чем-то важным._

----------

Евгений Шпагин (27.10.2015)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Как я понял из увиденного на сцене, режиссёр пытался через надрывный танец передать страдания ЖС, а медитирующий монах представлял собой Три Драгоценности... Возможно я не правильно интерпретирую данную аллегорию, но это ИМХО... А вообще все происходящее а данной постановке чистый Дзен...

----------

